# Ariens 8524 need engine



## jjlrrw (Feb 4, 2015)

My Ariens 8524 engine is done, looking for a replacement. The engine in the blower is a Tecumseh HMSK85 it has a main 1" output shaft and then a smaller output shaft.

As far I can tell the Tecumseh HMSK85 is no longer available, anyone know of a replacement? I think the smaller output shaft is for reverse if so can I just remove the belt use an engine with one output shaft and just not have reverse?

Thanks for info!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

T625


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if your sump cover is still good buy an old hm80 with a solid state ignition(points ones have the cam gear cut different) and clean up your crankshaft and camshaft with muriatic acid. ive done this many of times


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

If you find a 8hp single shaft the case cover with all the parts will transfer over to the new engine. Just need new gaskets for the case.


----------

